# Vaping Festival Blues



## Skollie (4/7/15)

So im going to a seven day festival! yaaaay... but obviously i want to vape the WHOLE time.

So solutions.

I will be taking an evic vt (i haven't received it yet) with the ego tank (probably).

so lets talk battery economy. .. what temp. what ohm coil... what wattage. but obviously for a satisfying vape.

I was thinking one of those usb battery chargers. how much could i charge with that..


blah blah blah you get the point 

So Solutions people solutions? 

CVC

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Will you have access to a mains plug in the evening?

And how many mls of juice do you normally vape per day?


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

hmm not at night. we are tenting it  but i could plug it during the day somewhere. im sure there will be plugs for the photographers. but with a 6 hour charging time jeeesh  

i normally vape between 3 when im busy 6 when im bored at home 

but apparently the juice economy on temp control gives you great millage


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/15)

I had a similar predicament when planning for ultra .

Using the evic will give you decent battery life (5000mah) but temp control and low ohms will greatly reduce your battery life. 

Your best option is to get a higher resistance coil and you can then push less wattage , this extending the battery life. 

If you had a mod with interchangeable batteries then I would stock up on 18650 batteries

A USB power bank will give you a decent charge but it would at best give you a single full charge of left over a few hours. 

On average the evic with a subtank mini using a 0.5ohm coil at 25w will give you a good Vape with good battery life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

great ill build a coil for it before i go. and hopefully get 3 days out of it lol... i just dont want to take like 5 mods with me lol.... yeah im heading up to ozora in hungary 5 days.... its going to be tricky to vape conservatively


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Sorry @CapeVapeConnection , that charging time on the Evic VT may get you in a trouble situation

I dont have experience with the VT but I would estimate that at lowish power you would get at least 12ml through it. So that would cover you for 2 days of your max vape amount

So if you are going for 7 days, you would need to charge it say 2 or maybe three times
Or alternatively every day for just an hour or two 
But if you cant stand near it, it may disappear. 

I would definitely take a backup device as well just in case

If it was me i would take my Reos with 10 fully charged 18650 batts. I could get by on 2 batts a day. So I would take my charger and need to do one full 3/4 hour charge of 4 batteries and that would cover it. 

But I would take my trusty MVP2 and Evod1 as backup.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/15)

Here is a solution for you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> great ill build a coil for it before i go. and hopefully get 3 days out of it lol... i just dont want to take like 5 mods with me lol.... yeah im heading up to ozora in hungary 5 days.... its going to be tricky to vape conservatively



Get a sigelei , 4 18650 batteries and your sorted for the entire trip !

Use it at 35w with a subtank on full open airflow for the clouds and your only worry will be which juice to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/15)

The evic has an annoying long charge time. I've tried to charge it in the car for 5hours while driving down to durban and occasionally vaping while on pass thru. 

Using the temp control on the ti coils hardly made much difference to the charge. Got it up a quarter by the time I got to Durban.


----------



## Skollie (4/7/15)

jeeesh guys are reo crazy  haha. thanks for the advice ill let you know if i rip any faces of out of stress


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a solution for you!
> View attachment 30639



Really, you must show me this! just cruel, got my first *two* 18650 batteries, and then I see this, if this is your idea of a "back-up", I am going to sign off, find a quiet dark corner and cry softly in a vape haze!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Get a sigelei , 4 18650 batteries and your sorted for the entire trip !
> 
> Use it at 35w with a subtank on full open airflow for the clouds and your only worry will be which juice to use



A 4 battery mod @shaunnadan ?
You have to show me where i can get something like that. Sounds like my type of device


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a solution for you!
> View attachment 30639



Marvellous Rob

Thats 13 plus 1 
Perfect

I need to stock up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Really, you must show me this! just cruel, got my first *two* 18650 batteries, and then I see this, if this is your idea of a "back-up", I am going to sign off, find a quiet dark corner and cry softly in a vape haze!!!



Sorry @DarkSide... was trying to help someone going into the bush for a few days...  but I can assure you as this vaping craze grabs you you will get a few more 18650's! But the fact is I must have been derived in a previous life because I always go a little overboard just in case...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/15)

Silver said:


> A 4 battery mod @shaunnadan ?
> You have to show me where i can get something like that. Sounds like my type of device



Meant to get a sigelei 150w and then use 2 pairs of batteries for the entire trip.


----------



## Silver (4/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Meant to get a sigelei 150w and then use 2 pairs of batteries for the entire trip.



Lol sorry, i didnt see the comma 
Ok now I understand what you mean


----------



## Dirk (5/7/15)

I took my (at the time) Sigelei 100w w/ 3 18650s, my itazte 1280, and iStick 50w to Afrikaburn this year (7 days...).

Did have some gennie power here and there., but with my 2 powerbanks (1x 13,000mah, and 1x 10,000), I pretty much made it through no problem  ...all the while, involuntarily introducing about 500 people to what vaping is REALLY about... ;D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Skollie (5/7/15)

Sick i rate im going to take 4 186050 megneto mech mod. evic vt with the biggest usb power charger i can find


----------



## moonunit (5/7/15)

I was in a similar predicament, went to the bush for a few days and there is no power, got a solar charger and battery. Worked beautifully and it came with LED lights so it helped with the lighting situation. 







It was R1200.00 for the lot. The nice thing is it has USB ports so you can charge phones as well.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skollie (5/7/15)

ahhh this will work for camping. but the festival is overseas and unfortunately this looks a lil bulky for a backpackers mission. but wow 12000 is a great price!


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

moonunit said:


> I was in a similar predicament, went to the bush for a few days and there is no power, got a solar charger and battery. Worked beautifully and it came with LED lights so it helped with the lighting situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember this @moonunit 
Just refresh me, the solar panel charges a battery right? Which then charges your devices
Whats the capacity of the battery that the panels charge up? And how long does that take in normal outdoor sunlight?


----------



## moonunit (5/7/15)

@Silver The panel charges the internal battery which in turn charges the devices. Can't remember the battery specs other than it is 12v, the panel is 22watts. Over 5 days the battery never ran flat. Charged it via 220v before I left then would put it in the sun the whole day to charge. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/7/15)

@moonunit where can one buy these? I have a few colleagues who willingly subject themselves to be without comforts that are interested


----------



## moonunit (5/7/15)

@Viper_SA will find the details tomorrow and post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## moonunit (8/7/15)

@Viper_SA www.solarflex.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

